# Spar Urethane (Helmsman) issues



## SOCALERN (Aug 29, 2017)

Good day all, I'm looking for some feed back on issues I've been experiencing using spar urethane on an exterior wooden sign. I've had great success initially using this product but lately everything I've used it on is giving me issues with not drying. I've stirred it well (not shaken), I apply a light, thin coat leave it overnight to dry but in the morning, it still feels wet and sticky to the touch. A recent project sat for 3 days and it still felt tacky. I live in southern California and its about 102 degrees now with about 15% humidity. My only conclusion is that I've had this spar urethane for about a year and a half now and I'm thinking its just expired or has sat around too long? Has anybody else experienced such issues??


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

From your description about the only thing it could be on new wood is the finish has gone bad. You never know how long the can sat on the shelf before you bought it.

Just so you know Helmsman is one of the worst spars on the market. The best is Epifanes. A midrange you might use is Cabot.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Like Steve says, get some Epifanes, it's well worth the extra cost and it's not that much more. I get mine from Amazon, as no one carries it in my area. I have never had any problems useing it for outdoor projects.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> From your description about the only thing it could be on new wood is the finish has gone bad. You never know how long the can sat on the shelf before you bought it.
> 
> Just so you know Helmsman is one of the worst spars on the market. The best is Epifanes. A midrange you might use is Cabot.



Helmsman is all I use, I like my results. However, I have been known to be a stick in the mud on occasion. And since I have never used the product you're recommending. So please tell me why you consider Helmsman the worst on the market. As well as why you prefer Epifanes. I wouldn't be here if I wasn't willing to learn something.


----------

